# Grizzly G1005Z wiring question



## skylane (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, I have purchased the G105Z mill from Grizzly in Bellingham Wa, can anyone give me a sketch of the wiring change needed to install a forward reverse switch ? Thanks for any help you can offer.
Terry


----------



## dan12 (Apr 24, 2014)

skylane said:


> Hi, I have purchased the G105Z mill from Grizzly in Bellingham Wa, can anyone give me a sketch of the wiring change needed to install a forward reverse switch ? Thanks for any help you can offer.
> Terry



did you mean G1005Z?


http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g1005z_m.pdf


----------



## skylane (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, yes it is the g1005z. I have the manual printed off but do not know enough about electrics to put a reverse switch in.
Terry


----------



## JOEZ (Apr 26, 2014)

skylane said:


> Hi, I have purchased the G105Z mill from Grizzly in Bellingham Wa, can anyone give me a sketch of the wiring change needed to install a forward reverse switch ? Thanks for any help you can offer.
> Terry


I have a G1007.I have been looking into doing that. My Mill/Drill motor is very similar to the one on your Mill/Drill. I found some good info 
from a fellow HM .If you Search  ( Wiring & Reversing a Chinese 1ph motor and rotary switch to 110v) It may help.


----------

